# How NOT to marinate steak



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Eeeeek!

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,583722,00.html


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

it is the brine solution that makes meat more tender so i guess he's a hero


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Isn't urine from someone who is healthy & drug free, sterile?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Zurgh said:


> Isn't urine from someone who is healthy & drug free, sterile?


Normally, yes, but the pathway it takes to exit the body is not.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

..unless you boil it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe he was "pissed-at-meat"?
He obviously had a "steak"in it.
What was his "beef" anyway?
Maybe someone "T-boned" his car earlier,
And he wanted to re "veal" his "tubesteak".

Ok, sorry, I was just "rib"ing you.
We'll talk later...where do you want to "meat"?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you Spamming the forum??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Doc, you should preface your posts with a PUN ALERT warning!!!!!

I would say I hope to "meat" you someday, but I'm pretty sure that could be taken the wrong way:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a beef with the response above....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

debbie5 said:


> Are you Spamming the forum??


HA! That took me minute to get...Spam. MMmmmm.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Doc, you should preface your posts with a PUN ALERT warning!!!!!
> 
> I would say I hope to "meat" you someday, but I'm pretty sure that could be taken the wrong way:googly:


Yes. Yes it could.


----------

